

Cryptocurrency trading site Cryptsy in disarray - edward
http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/news/cryptsy-in-disarray/2014/04/17

======
Tenoke
I used to call Cryptsy the MtGox of dogecoin and I'm not surprised that they
are still as bad as they've been since I first used them (early December). As
far as I know, none of the issues here are new but perhaps there are even more
such cases right now.

